# Windows (PC) automatisch ausschalten!



## Biggler (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe im Tutorial ( http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials16701.html ) den Beirag über das automatische herunterfahren gelesen!
Es funktioniert auch wunderbar mit der -s -t xx Variante!

Mein PC fährt allerdings dann nur herunter und es erscheint "Sie können den Computer jetzt ausschalten".
Wenn ich allerdings normal (Start -> Computerausschalten) den Computer ausschalte geht der Computer automatisch aus!
An was liegt es das er nicht ausschält wenn ich es über die shutdown.exe versuche?

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen!
Auch wenn ich noch neu im Forum bin!

Gruß BiGGler


----------



## hulmel (6. Juni 2004)

Versuchs mal mit PsShutdown von sysinternals.


----------



## Biggler (6. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank!
Klappt einwandfrei!


----------



## Tobi O (20. Juni 2004)

Bei mir klappt es auch. PC fährt ordnungsgemäß runter und schaltet sich aus.

Allerdings nur, wenn ich die Verknüpfung betätige.
Unter Win98 hatte ich ein ähnliches 'Skript'. Dort konnte ich die Verknüpfung in den Taskplaner laden und der PC fuhr zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit herunter. Mit XP funktioniert das bei mir nicht mehr. Muss ich irgendetwas besonderes beachten?

Gruß
Tobi


----------

